# New Vamoots CR



## brian06 (Jul 10, 2005)

58" = 3.15lbs. Still beautiful welds.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

brian06 said:


> 58" = 3.15lbs. Still beautiful welds.


5 foot tall bikes are very tall bikes.


----------



## brian06 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Sorry for the typo*

maybe that's why it was so heavy!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Where is the picture? You know we don't believe the weight until we see a picture.


----------



## brian06 (Jul 10, 2005)

*will take tomorrow and post.....*

sorry but didn't have time yet. Not sure I will even get around to building it......but I'm dying to.


----------

